# Jumping on the bed!



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

We don't allow the dogs on the furniture, but every morning Flip tries to jump on our guest bed.
If we tell him 'no' he doesn't care, I've pulled him off by the collar and yelled, but he keeps doing it.
Any suggestions?
When he does it we're in a different room. >.<


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You can use a can of air and spray him on the feet or body. They don't like the sound. You can use a squirt bottle of water some put a little vinegar to give it a nasty smell. You can use a loud sound like clapping or putting pennies in a coke can and shake it at him. Most don't like those loud sudden sounds.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Kpoos!
I'm going to surprise attack him tomorrow with the vinegar/water spray stream.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Thanks Kpoos!
> I'm going to surprise attack him tomorrow with the vinegar/water spray stream.


LOL that sounds funny but hey whatever works right?


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

I opened a Pandora's box with allowing Levi on the bed recently while I was resting. He now jumps up there all the time and has taught Paulie to do it. I don't mind if I invite them, but don't want them up there at their own will. I use the bed to fold clothes on and esp. don't want them up there before the bed is made. I may just have to stop it again.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

A couple of ideas... you said this is a "guest bed" - can you just shut the door to the guest room? (not sure if that would be an option for you) or put a baby gate up at the guest room door. The other thing you can try is to put carpet runners (the clear plastic ones with a spiky underside) upside down on the bed. This will let him know that it is unplesant to jump on that bed.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I have also covered comfy surfaces with wire coat hangers. I've heard double stick tape sometimes works too.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. 
I want to leave the door open to the spare room because it's also my computer room 


I can't help but think of Mommy Dearest with the wire hangers! LOL
"No... wire... hangers. What's wire hangers doing in this closet when I told you: no wire hangers EVER!"


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Right-you might mess your dogs up for life:scared: Funny! But my brother did use the double-sided tape to keep his cats off the kitchen counters and that worked. I think the idea with the upside-down floor mat could work-it would be uncomfortable for them.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

puppylove said:


> I have also covered comfy surfaces with wire coat hangers. I've heard double stick tape sometimes works too.


I would be cautious about wire coat hangers - I see punctures happening. Double sided tape might be a good idea.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Just know with dogs is that there's no 'sometimes' or 'once in awhile'

Just yes or no.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

We got a new couch a couple years ago that we didnt want Riley on. He was previously allowed on though, and no is not. Riley knows the "off" command. I can say it to make him get down, or i can say it if he is thinking of getting on. After just a couple times of either saying "NO, OFF" in a good mommy voice whenever he looked like he was going to jump up, and "NO, OFF" when he was actually up cured it. He now doesnt get on the couch at all. 

Riley knows what and when he can get up on. He knows he is not allowed on the bed at night, but can get up during the day or for naps. He knows the basement couch and the family room couch are good, but not the living room couch. No chairs. Good boy!

Can you put a dog bed in there so he can be comfy while your in there. Also you can get him off the bed, and praise him for being in his "spot". It helps even more for the black/white (big bed bad, your bed good).


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

"OFF" with a squirt worked this morning!

I made sure HIS bed was close by, and he ran to it, so yay! 
Thanks for all the advice.

An amusing side note: I bought our little cavalier king charles an orthopedic memory foam 'nest' bed, because he likes to curl up tight in the winter. It's tiny, chihuahua sized (the bed) because Jack is a small boy (11lbs).

Guess who thinks he can fit in there? I will try to get a picture.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Great! I am now also keeping my guys off-otherwise, they just take over everything! I have a nest ball for each of them. Was disappointed with the newest I got (from Drfostersmith) as the zipper is about 6 inches and you are supposed to be able to take the cover off and wash it? One would have to pull all of the fuzzy stuffing out of this small opening and restuff. Feel like it was misrepresented in the catalog!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Mandi:
Good to know!
I almost got that one for Jack.
Overstock.com has some nice dog beds.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Rileys favorite dog bed if from LL Bean. I Love all of their things, but this bed has really held up nicely!! It is the rectangle regular dog bed (i prefer rectangle over circle beds for some reason) with fleece on top. Riley has had it for 6 years. I moved it upstairs to the family room a year ago, and it is nice enough to stay out in the open there. I got him a new different bed for night time downstairs that he doesnt like as much. It was expensive so were keeping it though!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot about L.L. Bean. My greyhound had a huge bed from there with her name embroidered on it. 
The blue bed Flip is always stealing is from there too.


----------

